# G LOOMIS FLY FISHING REEL/ROD COMBO - $450 (Fairhope)



## Exzility (Jan 26, 2012)

Ad is located here on Craigslist with Pictures

http://mobile.craigslist.org/spo/3866046833.html

Asking $450 obo

Contact me at 251-583-041 if interested.


----------

